# 3G wireless doesn't work.



## knobfer (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi there I'm brand new to the forums  so excuse me if this has already been discussed (I couldn't find a topic that existed in search).
I'm from the UK and bought my kindle 2 from amazon.com in which it stated 3G works in the UK.  I also checked on the coverage map and it appears that I am in a 3G hotspot..  But, no 3G for me!  
It also said that my Kindle 2 would already be registered, which it is in my Amazon account but not on the actual Kindle.  I have no idea how to "activate" the wireless to make it work (I have tried turning the wireless on and off but to no avail).
Does anyone know what I should do or try?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I would suggest getting in touch with Customer Service. It seems that perhaps your wireless is not working at all, which would cause the problem with 3G and also not letting you register your Kindle.

BTW, welcome, congrats on your first post and glad to have you here!

L


----------



## knobfer (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers I'll try that now.  Thanks for the welcome!

EDIT:  Having phoned up Customer services I was instructed to press menu, go to settings and type 3 1 1.  Once I had done that a list of 3G providers came up on screen.  I was then told to choose one.  It took a copule of minutes to find out if it had worked.  My third try was met with success!!  I can now download book with a touch of a button now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

knobfer said:


> Cheers I'll try that now. Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> EDIT: Having phoned up Customer services I was instructed to press menu, go to settings and type 3 1 1. Once I had done that a list of 3G providers came up on screen. I was then told to choose one. It took a copule of minutes to find out if it had worked. My third try was met with success!! I can now download book with a touch of a button now.


Wonderful! I am glad the problem was quickly solved.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know how it was resolved, other might have this problem, too!

Glad you were able to resolve it and now you can have tons of fun downloading books!

Betsy


----------



## knobfer (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't wait to try it out   I have told myself only to download a book once I have finished one..  We shall see how that goes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

knobfer said:


> I can't wait to try it out  I have told myself only to download a book once I have finished one.. We shall see how that goes.


Famous last words...


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

knobfer said:


> Cheers I'll try that now. Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> EDIT: Having phoned up Customer services I was instructed to press menu, go to settings and type 3 1 1. Once I had done that a list of 3G providers came up on screen. I was then told to choose one. It took a copule of minutes to find out if it had worked. My third try was met with success!! I can now download book with a touch of a button now.


Thanks for this. I'm in the UK, got my Kindle this morning and had the same problem. I followed these instructions and I now seem to have wireless access  I've just registered and I'm off to make my first purchase


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

That's what makes this forum great; most of us face the same challenges so one answer to a question often helps many.


----------

